# Wo macht man in Mainz einen Angelschein ?



## fizzle (28. April 2005)

Hi zusammen!

Habe auf der Suche nach einer Möglichkeit einen Angelschein zu machen dieses Board entdeckt und hoffe mir kann hier geholfen werden 

Ich wollte mich nämlich erkundigen wo man in Mainz einen Angelschein machen kann, wie umfangreich sowas ist und in etwa was es kostet. Meines Wissens brauch man ja einen um in Deutschland zu angeln, oder?

Bin im Grunde begeisterter Angler, habe es aber noch nie richtig intensiviert und bisher haptsächlich in Frankreich am Meer geangelt - da brauch man eben keinen Schein.

So, wäre schön wenn jemand wüsste wo man eben besagten Angelschein in Mainz machen könnte, denn durch googlen etc find ich absoult nix #d 

ciao
fizzle


----------



## dirkbo (28. April 2005)

*AW: Wo macht man in Mainz einen Angelschein ?*

Frag doch einfach mal bei der Stadtverwaltung nach. Die können Dir garantiert helfen.
Zumindest die Prüfungstermine müssen sie Dir mitteilen können.
An Deiner Stelle würde ich mich aber auch selber vorbereiten. Da kannst Du jede Menge Kosten, für den Lehrgang sparen.
Ich somit nur 30 € bezahlt und mir die 130 € für den Lehrgang gespart


----------



## Wedaufischer (28. April 2005)

*AW: Wo macht man in Mainz einen Angelschein ?*

@fizzle
Schau mal hier auf die Homepage des Landkreises Mainz-Bingen. Da findest du Informationen, die dir schon mal weiterhelfen sollten.


----------



## Karpfenboy 05 (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wo macht man in Mainz einen Angelschein ?*

Hi,

die Kurse finden in Mainz beim Angelsportverein an der Ingelheimer Aue statt (Industriehafen). Du musst insgesamt 35 Stunden nachweisen (theorie). Es sind im Sommer und Winter Prüfungen in Ingelheim (Kreisverwaltung). Die Anmeldung für die Vorbereitungskurse erhälst du beim Angelgeschäft in MZ-Gonsenheim (Elbstrasse). Dann viel spass #6 und tolle fänge #h 

gruß 

sven


----------



## BeKoRlp (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wo macht man in Mainz einen Angelschein ?*

Hallo,

ich habe meine Fischerprüfung in Hessen gemacht, erstens ist es nicht
so teuer wie in RLP und zweitens finden die Kurse dort öfter statt.
Schau mal hier http://www.sportfischer-hessen.de/ bei 
Fischerprüfung Lehrgänge nach.


MfG Bernd


----------

